# Freeview: ASDA Onn - not so supported



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

The Onn freeview is listed on Gary's page as being supported but having got one (it's a SCART socket thing - there's no picture on Gary's site - I assumed it was the one as there were no other Onn things there) The suggested Durabrand code does not work - neither does anything else I've tried so far.

The model is LEDSTB0704

Anyone got one of these and made it work?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

There is a bog standard Onn freebox STB which is the one mentioned on Gary's site. Probably been discontinued by now.  It was famous for having a great big blue light when in standby. The code for this is 20030 (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=311439 )

If yours is a SCART socket thingy, (looking a bit like this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bush-DFTA1000-Idaptor-Freeview-Receiver/dp/B000BRNC1G ) then that is a different Onn freeview box.

There used to be a system in place whereby new freeview boxes could be added to Tivo as long as you could get the remote scanned by a pronto. See..
http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/stb-unsupported.htm


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

Pity it doesn't say that. On the stb site it just says 'Asda Onn - Supported 20030' no picture or model number listed. As ASDA were only selling one kind of Onn freeview, that had to be the one. Sadly not though.

And yes, it does look like that Bush one. I don't have a pronto and whilst I can capture the IR with other things, that doesn't look like it will be good enough.

I think it's time to ditch this TiVo. If I can't get the aerial only installation working tonight, it's going in the skip.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

qIroS said:


> I think it's time to ditch this TiVo. If I can't get the aerial only installation working tonight, it's going in the skip.


NOOOO!!!!!!

If you are really serious about throwing it away then I will gladly pay the postage for you to send it to me 

Having had SEVERE Sky+ hassles for the last 2 days I really want a second Tivo.

My SKY+ box died on Monday with the power light just blinking so I replaced it with a "spare" that I recently bought. All was OK apart from no premium channels so rang SKY to get card paired to new box.

Shortly afterwards I went to delete one of my test recordings and the hard drive died 

Because of the dead drive the box refused to come out of standby.

Tried fitting a spare 120G drive that I had and it refused to see it until after I put it into a PC and did a low level format.

In the meantime Tivo continued to operate faultlessly apart from all my disk space was beign eaten by other family members 

All is now back to normal but it makes you realise how much you rely on PVR technology !!!!


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

I'm just hacked off at my (albeit self) enforced move away from Sky as a source for TiVo being so damned difficult. My existing Freeview box didn't work with TiVo and when I thought I'd found one on the list, it turns out that doesn't work either. In fact, I can't find any one from the list for sale locally. I can't capture IR codes in a way that TiVo would be happy with, and I live a brazillian miles from a pronto owner.

Didn't think moving a TiVo to Freeview would be this hard, TBH.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

This one works perfectly ok with Tivo http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-5681.aspx


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

With which codes? The Phillips 210 is not listed on Gary's page either.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

sorry gave you the wrong link albeit I think the Phillips uses the same codes as the Bush

Correct link http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-8452.aspx uses codee 20030


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

D'oh. Already purchased the Phillips :-(

Here's hoping it works.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If you bought it from tesco then theres every chance that you could swap it for an alternative


----------



## CorkyTheCat (Aug 15, 2007)

I joined the forum just a few minutes ago, principally to say a great big public Thanks to Gary for his list of supported STBs and the myriad other gems that hes responsible for  the reason for my jubilation will become clear shortly! 

Reading some of the posts, it looks as if others are going through exactly the same loop as me with Freeview boxes and a Series 1 TiVo so I thought Id feed back in to the forum the revelation that befell me tonight! 

Like qIroS I considered buying the Philips thingy at Tescos and various others at other stores that look pretty much the same (but not exactly the same!) as the ones that Gary listed. Ive had my fingers burnt before with stuff that looks pretty much the same so I didnt do it. Instead I went through Garys list model by model alphabetically, store by store painfully, until I got to Wharfedale; it just had to be W didnt it?! Result though!!! Argos have the exact model in stock at a penny short of £25, picked one up on the way home from work and an hour later I had a fully functioning wide screen Freeview TiVo. Hope the Philips one works too qIroS. If so perhaps Gary could add it to the list.


----------



## qIroS (Feb 3, 2002)

Yep. That Phillips 210/05 works well (so far, I've only had it installed for 8 hours or so). It worked with the Philips 20053 codes on Medium. 

So far in that 8 hours it's auto recorded two suggestions so that proves it works. 

Oddly, the picture quality seems much better than that which was obtained from a Sky Digital box which was previously connected. Not only on Aux bypass and on 'Best' quality (live TV) but also on the Medium setting which I use for auto recorded suggestions. 

I don't know why this should be but I'm happy about it.


----------

